# Beyond Caesar???



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I saw an ad for this upcoming show on Nat Geo. I wonder what training methods we'll see here. I sure hope it's not just the 'dramatic' ones...

Alpha Dogs follows Ken Licklider and his trainers, as they work tirelessly to produce working dogs for police and military personnel across the world. Each episode will chronicle the methods behind training both these dogs and soldiers, who in the end lead elite forces across the globe. With lives on the line, Vohne Liche Kennels works tirelessly to make sure every dog and person that leaves VLK is the best of the best.

Alpha Dogs | Nat Geo Wild


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That show has been on the air for a while... it is one of my favorite shows. It's all about training dogs for the military and police services... they use all positive motivation and ball drive to train the dogs - I highly recommend it if you are the kind of person who is into french ring or working dog type stuff.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

> they use all positive motivation and ball drive to train the dogs


I don't understand where you're getting this from? They also use prong, choke and shock collars to "motivate" the dogs. I don't know if you mean positive as in positive punishment because they also use negative punishment and negative reinforcement. 

Personally, I prefer the Steve White methods. He's a revelation to the police and military dog world.


----------

